# Ten things to remember....



## inspectorD (May 7, 2006)

1. Artificial intelligence is no match for natural stupidity. 
2.If you must choose between two evils, try voting in the next election..
3.It is easier to get forgiveness than permission.
4.If you look like your passport picture, you need a longer vacation.
5.Men are from Earth and Woman are from Earth, get over it.
6.No husband has ever been shot while doing the dishes.
7.A balanced diet is a couple of cookies in each hand.
8.Bills travel through the mail at twice the speed of paychecks.
9.No one piece of evidence supports the notion that life is serious.
10.By the time you make ends meet....someone moves the ends!!! 

Someone here must have a few to add?????


----------



## oldslowchevy (May 7, 2006)

my wife agrees with 6


----------



## inspectorD (Jun 9, 2006)

If you ask my wife she would say #3, I just bought the boys another snowmobile and dirt bike.


----------



## Square Eye (Jun 9, 2006)

#9. No one piece of evidence supports the notion that life is serious.


Question *everything* with a _grin_.


----------



## inspectorD (Mar 21, 2008)

We need 10 more ideas....add em as you can.


----------



## Square Eye (Mar 21, 2008)

The last square of toilet paper was not left on the roll just to make you mad.

(Get over it and get another roll )


----------



## inspectorD (Mar 22, 2008)

Since we are all here so much .... On the keyboard of life, always keep one finger on the escape key.


----------



## inspectorD (Mar 22, 2008)

Everybody is someone elses wierdo.


----------



## southernelitecrete (Mar 23, 2008)

a, there's a cure for ignorance but stupid's fatal;
b, no matter how many forums or labels you read, experience still requires dirty hands & work knees;
& c, you can't get 5gal of wtr into a 4gal bucket no matter how smart you are OR how hard you try


----------



## travelover (Mar 23, 2008)

Never attribute to malice, that which can be explained by ignorance.


----------



## Parrothead (Mar 23, 2008)

The hurrier I go, the behinder I get. Take your time, and get it right.


----------



## Rustedbird (Mar 28, 2008)

When you think you have seen it all, there's something new.


----------



## travelover (Mar 29, 2008)

The older I get, the better I was.


----------



## inspectorD (Apr 5, 2008)

You can't fix stupid. 
But you can change....stupid.


----------



## LeeW (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm liking number 8, hehe


----------



## ryans442 (Jun 23, 2008)

Never argue with an idiot, people watching won't be able to tell the difference


----------



## pwhoolboom (Jun 23, 2008)

HAHAHAHA...I like #3...I say that at work all the time.  I'll fix something and reboot a server...by the time people have made it into my office to complain that the server is down, it's already come back up...


----------



## inspectorD (Jun 23, 2008)

Artificial intelligence is no match for natural stupidity.

My computer always beats me in chess, but it is no match for me in kick boxing.


----------



## gan_nair (Aug 30, 2008)

Of all the things Ive lost, I miss my mind the most.

Common sense isnt common in everyone.

Respect your father and always know one thing, he can always still beat your a**!!!

Its called a tramp stamp for a reason.

If people are hating on you, dont worry about it, thats their job, to hate. And if they are spending their time hating you, then you are doing something right. But you should always still shoot for more.

Its impossible to lick your own elbow.

90% of you who just read that will try to lick your own elbow.


----------



## gan_nair (Aug 30, 2008)

Like ryans442 post, thats a good one. By the way, that 442 wouldnt happen to be in relation to an Olds 442 would it?


----------



## Bmer89 (Sep 1, 2008)

Life's too short, eat your dessert first.

Never go to a doctor whose office plants have died.

He who laughs last didn't get it.

Never judge a book by it's movie.

That's all I got...


----------

